# DST Short Status Test ..Failed



## X-Mann

I have a Dell Latitude D505.It was working fine.Today while booting up I get a windows\system32\config file corrupt or missing and it never loads the Operating System.When I run a diag I get"DST Short staus test fail...Error code 1000-0142...unit 4....Drive Self Test Failed..status byte 75.Is this the indication of a bad HDD?


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

That means the file system is corrupt and there may be bad sectors on the hard drive.

Try this:
1. Boot the computer with the Windows disc.
2. At the "*Welcome to Setup*" screen > press *R* to start the Recovery Console.
3. When prompted type "1". (if you have a multi-boot computer, select the installation you want to repair.)
4. When prompted > enter the Administrator password. If there is no password, just press ENTER.
5. Now you should be in the recovery console.
6. Type *chkdsk c: /p /r* > press <Enter>.
7. When the disk check is done: Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.
8. Take the Windows disc out and reboot.

If that doesn't work the hard drive has to be replaced.


----------



## TECHNORAMUS

*Re: DST Short Status Test - FAILED*

So if the HD has to be replaced ... can the data from that HD be saved?


----------



## Andylol

In most cases, Yes. 

Depending on how damaged the drive is you should be able to hook it up to a computer using a USB caddy and access it. If the filesystem/partion table is damaged you could possible recover it using testdisk(http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk) , and then access your files...


----------



## Alamom234

Exact same problem... only I can't get it to load from the cd at all. I've tried putting in before starting it, after its started, before boot screen, from the diagnostic page, after boot screen... I've tried moving up the Boot Order so that cd/dvd/cd-rw drive is first... It just will not open from any of the discs I have (Windows discs drivers&utilities, and 2 separate application discs). No idea what to do now.  Can anyone help?


----------



## LMiller7

TECHNORAMUS, Alamon234

Create your own threads when asking for help. Be sure to include hardware details and a clear description of the situation.

Asking for help in an old thread like this only causes confusion and makes it more difficult to resolve your problem.


----------



## malgudi

I note the comments about starting a thread but this is a question born of curiosity rather than a problem. If you'd opted for key activation rather than disk I imagine the above solution would be impossible?


----------

